# Autotrail flip down tv



## algynon (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi we have an Autotrail Cherokee 2011 with the flip down TV has anyone found a replacement for the tv , I want one that has HDMI connection.
Thank you


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Is the TV manufactured by Autotrail? or has it got a name, i.e. Sony, Toshiba etc. What size is it? 15", 18" 20" or? Is it mains or 12v or both?


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Is it a TV and not just a monitor fed by a TV tuner in the dashboard media head unit?
Our 2013 is the latter.
If it is a monitor and you're looking to replace it you need to (probably) replace the head unit also with one with an HDMI output. Alternatively if replacing with an actual TV with tuner you'd need to get the TV RF cable up to the overhead location.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Algynon,. As your MH is the same as ours, I'm guessing it will have the same monitor, which is a Veba AV152RMM. It is only a monitor for the media unit in the dashboard, as has been said in earlier replies, so you will have to consider the options as mentioned by Gellyneck above.




.


----------



## algynon (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, and yes Robell it is the monitor, and yes also Gellyneck I want to change it for a TV like the later Autotrails. That would have an HDMI, couldn't I just leave the head unit out of the connection and assuming I can get the 
RF cable fitted ok. Do you think it would be a simple swap and the head unit would remain unafected.
thanks again Algy


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

The existing RF cable from the TV aerial to the back of the media unit will have a plug on the end of it (sometimes it's a standard RF or an F type plug but occasionally it's a plug and adapter but can't remember it's name) so can just be unplugged.
Changing the monitor for a drop down TV is, in principle, achievable however there are a number of complexities you'll need to consider. I've listed some of these below (note there may be others) -
- how will you fix the TV to the over cab position as it may not have the same fixing positions?
- the RF cable will need to be rerouted to the over cab area that will probably mean removal of the headlining
- the TV will need to be 12v operation to retain the current functionality
- unless you run audio cabling from the new TV to an input on the head unit you'll lose the output to inbuilt speakers

Suppose the key question for me would be why do you want a TV with HDMI input? Is it so you can plug in a media device?
If so, I would suggest it may be much simpler, and potentially as effective, to replace the head unit with one with an HDMI input and leave all the existing connections to the existing over cab monitor. You would, of course, have to ensure the new head unit had either an inbuilt DVB-T tuner or the capability to attach an external one to it.
Replacement of the head unit is relatively simple as a number of AT owners have replaced the woeful 12ELE \ 13 ELE media head units, ourselves included. Not sure if your model has this though. A photo of the back of a 12ELE below (a 13ELE is very similar).
If yours has a single DIN mounting slot this can, normally, be converted to a double DIN facilitating the installation of a much better head unit.
Hope the above brain dump drivel helps but let me know if any specific questions.


----------



## algynon (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you Gellyneck lots to think about there, yes an HDMI as we normally plug in a laptop for Netflix downloads etc. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

algynon said:


> Thank you Gellyneck lots to think about there, yes an HDMI as we normally plug in a laptop for Netflix downloads etc. Thanks again for all the info.


 Does your laptop have bluetooth built in? If so, does your head unit have bluetooth. If so, could you connect them using this?
If not, it might be another way forward in thinking about a solution if you were buying new kit?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As someone who has one of the little flip down TV's a few years ago, if it is one of those I'd suggest just buying a decent sized proper tv and putting it somewhere else. We had an Avtex which was stored in the bedding and taken out when we wanted to watch. Much better and there are plenty of 12v TVs out there.

Maybe yours isn't as small and daft as ours was. Ours was a gimmick like the flip down TV in aeroplanes.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> As someone who has one of the little flip down TV's a few years ago, if it is one of those I'd suggest just buying a decent sized proper tv and putting it somewhere else. We had an Avtex which was stored in the bedding and taken out when we wanted to watch. Much better and there are plenty of 12v TVs out there.
> 
> Maybe yours isn't as small and daft as ours was. Ours was a gimmick like the flip down TV in aeroplanes.


Yup that's what we've done in our 2007 Arapaho, originally thought it would be useful in reverse mode but was really [email protected] so use the better half as my 'banksman' and installed a decent 240/12v option.

Terry


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Algynon, do you have a USB, or mini USB connector on your head unit? We load films and music on to a USB stick and connect that to our head unit. At least then you wouldn't need to carry a laptop with you. Or are you thinking of streaming the films via your laptop? That would put a serious dent in your data allowance - unless it's enormous of course.




.


----------



## algynon (Aug 17, 2019)

No Robell no the head unit only has a jack input, I was thinking what gellyneck had said about changing the head unit for one with HDMI , but can you buy one that also has the rear view camera set up.


----------

